# Disable AJAX toolbar on hover (FIXED)



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

Note to self: Edit template to remove the hover toolbar to see if it speeds up navigation?


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

This is now done by the "hover" plugin.


----------

